# Hello



## FayeARooney (Feb 11, 2011)

Hi guys. New user here =]
In the leicester area... just looking for pet mice <3


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

:welcome1


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

Hello and welcome.


----------



## Anubis (Dec 19, 2010)

it starts off with "pets" :lol: :lol: then you will want more and more :lol: 
:welcome1


----------



## VanLea (Jan 30, 2011)

Anubis is soooooooooo spot on the mark... 

welcome


----------



## minibears (Jul 30, 2010)

this is actually a support group for the hopelessly addicted, welcome


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Hi and Welcome!


----------



## Kallan (Aug 16, 2009)

Welcome


----------

